# General > Genealogy >  SEEKING INFORMATION ON GEORGE GUNN, b THURSO 1816

## Green_not_greed

Hi 

I'm seeking information on parents of George Gunn, born in Thurso on 26 November 1816

I have some information on George and his family, but all I have on this parents is that his father was also called George.  Can anyone please help?

Please leave a message online if you can.

Thank you

----------

